# WOC:  Style Black



## MAChostage (Jun 21, 2009)

So what are you guys thinking about Style Black?  For me I don't think a whole lot of this will be easily wearable and, even though I'm not a big MES fan, these sound gorgeous!  I'm curious about the Glimmerglasses and I am excited about the return of VAE and the introduction of the thermal mask.

For those of you planning massive hauls from this collection, is it safe to assume that you don't work square gigs, or will you be wearing this mostly in your off time?  *Really *curious to know how you plan on rocking these products!


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 21, 2009)

Seems like an alright collection to me. But i think its just going to be 1 MES and 1 glimmerglass for me because I rarely wear black e/s and I know the glimmer glass would only be worn once in a while so no point having 2


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 21, 2009)

At least, as WOC, we won't have to worry about the colors being to light for us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm intruiged by the glimmerglass and perhaps an MES. That's it. But I can't wait for the collection to come out just to physically see it in stores and to see the MAs wearing the colors!


----------



## Arisone (Jun 21, 2009)

I definitely want the Volcanic Ash Exfoliator.  I regret not purchasing it when the Neo Sci Fi/Future Earth collection came out.  I will definitely get a few backups. I doubt I'll get anything else.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 21, 2009)

I'd try to try the Volcanic Ash. Hmm not sure about anything else. Will wait until I see swatches.

I'm kinda overrun with all the information we've been fed about upcoming collection right now. My brain can't take it all in!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 21, 2009)

Must buy... whole collection.


----------



## miss_primer (Jun 21, 2009)

This collection just doesnt do it for me.  I am not huge fan of dark lips, let alone black.  I rarely use black eyeshadow...this a collection I can skip.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 21, 2009)

I only plan on getting the Volvanic Ash Exfoliator.


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_Seems like an alright collection to me. But i think its just going to be 1 MES and 1 glimmerglass for me because *I rarely wear black e/s and I know the glimmer glass would only be worn once in a while so no point having 2*_

 
I hear ya!  Pretty much the same way I feel, yet I will definitely check it all out!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_At least, as WOC, we won't have to worry about the colors being to light for us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ain't that the truth!  There have been some WOC-unfriendly collections for sure as of late.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Must buy... whole collection._

 
Interesting, blazeno!  Will you do FOTDs?  That would be great!


----------



## makeba (Jun 21, 2009)

this collection sounds soo interesting. i am ansy to see face charts and fotds on this collection. the shadows with black/gold sounds soo sultry. the black/gold gloss sounds really sexy too. i cant wait. now this would not be everyday this is definetly rare occassion but i would still love to own some of the products. VAE sounds interesting!.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm with blazeno. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am all about dramatic looks and this is _IT_ for me. I already made my intentions known in the other Style Black thread but just to re-iterate here: my plan is to get at least 1 of everything I don't already own except for the Volcanic Ash Exfoliator which I will be getting at least 3 of.


----------



## Nepenthe (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a feeling that this will be one of those collections that people are put off by at first, but once it's gone they'll regret not picking up a few things.

I'll definitely be checking out the lip and face products.. might hold off on the eye shadows.. but will have to wait for swatches.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Must buy... whole collection._

 
Agreed.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 21, 2009)

This collection is going to be so amazing!! Even this collection is perfect for Halloween/Gothic looks!


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 21, 2009)

Do we know for sure that there will be face charts for this one?


----------



## User38 (Jun 21, 2009)

will sit on the fence till I swatch.. but not really my can of beans


----------



## Laurie (Jun 21, 2009)

All the MES' for sure!! I love how they sound.. Of course I'd have to swatch first. Not the ligpglasses cause they make my lips peel.


----------



## vuittongirl (Jun 22, 2009)

i want everything!


----------



## miss sha (Jun 22, 2009)

Will be passing on everything except the skincare stuff. The MES sound lovely but I don't do smokey eyes enough to warrant getting anything that I can't get from perm lines, and I wouldn't know what to do with a black lippie outside of Halloween.


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jun 22, 2009)

i very much want to see what this collection actually looks like, but it is very much a "no" for most of it.
the black/blackened lipglasses actually make sense, but i REALLY want to know how MAC and everyone else is going to make those black lipsticks work and i still find the idea ridiculous. 
cuz srsly, black lipstick? wtf is this, The Matrix? 

idk idk. i'll hold my tongue until more comes out.


----------



## yoyie (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Must buy... whole collection._

 
my thoughts exactly!!!!


----------



## metalkitty (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm really digging the idea of this collection.... But I really must see some visuals for the collection though when it comes to the lips! I'm almost sure I couldn't wear a straight up black lip, it seems like a really tricky look and prob why there's colored shimmers for wearability and fun. The mes on the other hand sound like hot love on the eyelids!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pnuttbuttajelli* 

 
_i very much want to see what this collection actually looks like, but it is very much a "no" for most of it.
the black/blackened lipglasses actually make sense, but i REALLY want to know how MAC and everyone else is going to make those black lipsticks work and i still find the idea ridiculous. 
cuz srsly, black lipstick? *wtf is this, The Matrix*? 

idk idk. i'll hold my tongue until more comes out._

 
LMAO!  I don't know how I am going to make black lipstick work either.  I guess I will have a MA do a look for me, but I am ALL OVER this collection.


----------



## wonderdust (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm loving the sound of this collection. I'm wondering if a little bit of sheer black glimmer glass over the top of some of my overly bright red lipsticks, (which currently reside in the "fail box") will make them more wearable before I give up and bin them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm really looking forward to see how people will use this collection on a everyday basis.

The potential star of the show for me is the MES!  I'm in love with the sound and the preview pictures we've seen so far. As I said on the main thread I really hope the MES are not glitter bombs with way to much fallout, that would make me really sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I need swatches in my life ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 23, 2009)

Definately will pick up 2 MES and 2 glimmer glass


----------



## Noussie (Jun 23, 2009)

Im really interested in the VAE, i've heard so many great things about it.
idk about the other stuff tho.. maybe i'll get one of the mes but black-ish lips is a no for me until i see actual swatches


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: WOC:  Style Black (x-posted from the MAC Chat: Style Black Discussion)*

_hai guiz!
like i said in the subject, this is x-posted from the MAC Chat: Style Black Discussion, but if you're like me and that's just too much for you to dig through, i'm putting it here too!_

idk if this has already been mentioned (sorry there are just way too many pages of the collection discussion pages for me to go through), but i saw the mac DM this morning. 
i leaned in and said, "lemme ask you something: HOW are they going to make that black lipstick work?!"
she laughed and said, "we're actually going through training for it today!" (so i guess trust that the mac MUAs will be able to give you good ideas on how to use it if/when you do.) she also said that "it's meant to be very editorial." yes, it may seem strange to have a black lipstick given that the trend for this year is supposed to be bright colors that pop, like a neutral face and a bright lipstick. 
she said that although it is meant to be editorial, there may be uses for it and it's going to be one of those colors you'll have for years and years (because you're not going to wear it every day obviously). so, it should be interesting.

and that is my contribution to the discussion.
stay beautiful, and have a nice day


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_primer* 

 
_This collection just doesnt do it for me. *I am not huge fan of dark lips, let alone black.* I rarely use black eyeshadow...*this a collection I can skip*._

 
I agree!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also like your Lt Grey Sabrina Miss_Primer!!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jun 23, 2009)

I am definitely excited about this collection.


----------



## makeba (Jun 23, 2009)

i remember Mary J Blige wearing black lipstick in one of her videos probable bk in 2000 maybe. she had on large black sunglass, her hair was in a bun and her lipstick was black yet dark fudge like and it was sooo sexy. i cant for the life of me remember the videos but i think it was when the movie How stella got her groove back was out! come on somebody help me with this!!!


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_i remember Mary J Blige wearing black lipstick in one of her videos probable bk in 2000 maybe. she had on large black sunglass, her hair was in a bun and her lipstick was black yet dark fudge like and it was sooo sexy. i cant for the life of me remember the videos but i think it was when the movie How stella got her groove back was out! come on somebody help me with this!!!_

 
Mary J. Blige - Not Gon' Cry





not everyone can be mary tho...
lol, im sorry-- idk why im so anti-black lipstick.
...
maybe because it's black lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but when you say "fudge," that makes me think that it COULD work if you put it on real lightly with a thick lipglass that will alter the color a bit. 
idk we'll see of course.


----------



## makeba (Jun 23, 2009)

thats it!! thats the video i was refering to!! yeah its dark! there was a dark chocolate mattene lipstick that came out with kirsch and bing as well. that one didnt get much love at all. the lipstick i agree is risky but the lipgloss items with the gold i gotta get!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pnuttbuttajelli* 

 
_Mary J. Blige - Not Gon' Cry




_

 

This is definitely an inspiration. I don't care what skintone I am....I am rocking this lip color!

I remember lots of folks doggin' the dark lippies from the Cult of Cherry collection and then when the collection made it's debut....SOLD OUT!!!

Give it a chance! Don't be scurred.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 23, 2009)

I think some of the l/s  have undertones of black but not completely black at all unless layered on thick, like Lady said, the CoC mattenes.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 23, 2009)

My mom has brown skin, yet she has naturally black pigmented lips. If my mom puts on clear gloss it's like she put on a dark lip color that never fades, feathers or anything! She's one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Cocopuff (Jun 23, 2009)

OK WOC...i just got back from update and I was the ONLY person in the training that was dying to put this on!  I am NW45 and was not scurred one bit.  I put on Velvetella cremestick liner, Black Night lipstick & Blackfire glimmerglass!  My trainer was OVER when she saw that combination.  Style Black will be mhy CoC.  Everything else is wonderful and I will be broke this season, but Style Black was the center of the show.  The main thing that we did with the black lipstick was to learn how to use it for anyone that comes to the counter.  We showed how I could rock Show Orchid if I put the black lipstick on to change the shade.  So I guess if you do not plan on wearing it alone, then use it for shading purposes.  I am buying 2 of everything!


----------



## seymone25 (Jun 23, 2009)

Everything is mine... Volcanic Ash Exfoliator I am definitnely getting 3 backups..


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 23, 2009)

Did you see the MES at update? Are they glittery is the pigment sparkly?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 24, 2009)

Young Punk and Blue Flame for me.


Oh wait, the VAE is back? I missed it the first go round, so I def wanna give it a spin.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 25, 2009)

If you need inspiration here is Natasha Ellie- Model...Video model...


----------



## vuittongirl (Jun 25, 2009)

i cant stop thinking about this collection, it needs to be sept now!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 27, 2009)

I think I can rock black lips, but the formula needs to be right. Something creamy so it won't show every darn line in my lips. I don't like matte lipstick at all. The gloss I'm really interested in. I hate getting details too soon b/c I'm always waiting for the next collection.


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThePerfectScore* 

 
_If you need inspiration here is Natasha Ellie- Model...Video model... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I just can't get into pure black lips like in this look.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_I think I can rock black lips, but the formula needs to be right. Something creamy so it won't show every darn line in my lips. I don't like matte lipstick at all._

 
If you're thinking about doing the black lip, at least try the mattene.  I normally can't stand a matte lip but the mattenes feel _so nice_ on, the formula is great!


----------



## MissRobot (Jun 27, 2009)

I want all of it and then backups of the VAE!


----------



## Arisone (Jun 28, 2009)

Why oh Why did I look in the main thread? lol  I thought my wallet would be spared.  After seeing Erine's swatches and the promotions pics I want three products.  I want the purple lipstick, nail polish and the whatever black shadow the models are wearing.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 29, 2009)

Those swatches.  Uggghhh!  I want!  Although I don't think I would rock black lips and eyes together.  That just seems OTT.  I would probably pair a neutral lip or eye to counterbalance the darkness of either.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jul 3, 2009)

will defintely get the volcanic ash exfoliator and thermal mask...and maybe the mineralize eyeshadows...because the mac MA told me they're like kohl power pencils in eyeshadow form, the color payoff i mean, so they'll be perfect for me!

i don't know about the black lipsticks, i kinda think this will good for halloween but that's really about it. it's a very goth product launch...


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok, so I've narrowed down my list a bit.
Blue Flame
Young Pink
(possibly Cinderfella if the reflects glitter looks better than the silver glitter in Black Tied)
Black Fire
Blackware
Midnight Media (If it's noticeably different from the black lip mix)
Black Black (If it's noticeably different from the black lip mix)
Intense Black (If it's noticeably different from any other black base I use)
Bat Black

That's only 5 products that I'm certain of.  Sh*t that's still a lot.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 18, 2009)

Okay, I just saw the MES swatches and even if you aren't diggint the dark lips, I wanna see some WOC wearing the dark e/s with the colorful shimmer! 

OMG Those are orgasmic!


----------



## MACterliastic (Jul 18, 2009)

I actually can't wait. I am all about drama, and the eyeshadow's seem amazing, although I believing that extremely dark dazzleglasses seem a bit impractical me, like a few other things in the collection.


----------



## JassyFresh (Jul 21, 2009)

I...can't...wait...This comes out the day after my b-day and my boyfriend better be prepared!  I want a good amount of this collection.  Esp. the eyeshadows and the VAE. gimme gimme gimme!!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 21, 2009)

Bunny is saying that the black lipstick is very streaky and that they had a hard time getting it not to streak. I think he says the black is a cremesheen.

No black lipstick for me but I wasn't going that route in the first place. But the rest has me:


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm excited about the lipglasses, I think they may be easier to wear than the lipstick. Last year I picked up the YSL Pur Black gloss and its very very sheer, almost plummy so I know that MAC is going to have something wearable for all. I can imagine the black/gold lipglass on top of Sin lipstick will look like sick!


----------



## sassyvirgo (Jul 23, 2009)

3 VAE maybe 1 of the thermsl mask the cream colour base for sure  & maybe 1 or 2 of the MES!!
YouTube - akaKreole's Channel


----------



## Prototype83 (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm passing.  I already have a creamy black l/s that I never wear, the other lip products don't really do anything for me (although Night Violet did look interesting), and the MES only look great if they are used wet IMO.

I can't wait to see what you ladies end up with :0)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 26, 2009)

I will smoke out a pale pink if I could. That said I would love to get my hands on the MES. The black base I dont know how I feel about it I already have Blackground paint pot. This is a definate wait and see. Oh the skin care sounds delish I can see me commiting myself to purchasing those!



EDIT:

I really should have looked in the swatch thread before posting this. Sadly to say opinions have changed. Money will have to be diverted to this. Maybe if I ate only tuna in a can for a few months......


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok, so I *think* I've got an almost finalized list:
Blackware l/g
Blue Flame mes
Young Punk mes
Intense Black gps
Bat Black ccb

The only one I'm uncertain about is Bat Black.  It's a color I've wanted for a long time though...


----------



## Blushbaby (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm not really that excited by Style Black. I def want a back up of VAE after getting my hands on the old sized tub 2 wks ago. That stuff is GOOD ..works like a dream on my skin. I'd like to get the mask too.

I need to see the rest in person but I could happily skip it. We'll see how it goes though. I'm in NY when it's launched so will get my hands on it before my UK sisters.


----------



## nongoma (Sep 7, 2009)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Normally I am happy to pass the MAC collections by but there's something about style black that I am totally feeling. I am gonna get:- 
*


*Black Knight *Creamy true black (Cremesheen) (Limited Edition) 


*Midnight Media* Dense matte black (Limited Edition) 
*Night Violet* Deep purple grape (Repromote) (Limited Edition) 


*Blackfire *Sheer black with pink purple pearl (Limited Edition) 
*Blackware *Creamy true black (Limited Edition) 


*Cinderfella *Black with silver pearl (Limited Edition) 
*Young Punk* Black with pink purple pearl (Limited Edition) 
*Gilt by Association* Black with gold bronze pearl (Limited Edition) 
*Blue Flame* Black with blue pearl (Limited Edition) 


*Black *Intense black (Limited Edition) 


*Bat Black* Burgundy black with pink pearl (Permanent at PRO) 


*#214 Short Shader Brush* Short, (Permanent) 
I intend to be all sorts of sultry with this collection. Doing the smokey eye, Black style. Cannot wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/FONT]


----------



## bambibrneyes (Sep 9, 2009)

I can't wait for this collection, its a must have for me because i love the color black. I think that as WOC we can work alot of colors and yes even black when its done properly.. so ladies and gents lets see what this intense and exciting collection will bring.


----------



## doomkitteh (Sep 9, 2009)

I kind of want to get a black lipgloss to see what it can do for me, but suspect I won't use it much so I'm iffy about paying for it.


----------



## allison1998 (Sep 11, 2009)

I am really excited about this collection.  

I am going to B2M for Cinderfella and I am debating getting one of the lipglasses.  I cant decide between the black with gold or the black and plum one.  

I also have my eyes on the VAE and mask.  I was not into MAC when the VAE came out before.  I am tempted to get backups of this.


----------



## IvyTrini (Sep 12, 2009)

Definitely will be checking out the MES. I swatched Cinderfella is AMAZING!!!!! This would make a sexy smoky eye paired with the new Glimmerglasses. Also the Grease Paintstick is smooth and creamy and intense.  Check it out!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 12, 2009)

Bah, I need to see swatches on myself before I finalize anything. *_*  Seeing swatches on other people makes me lust after some things I had kicked off the list or had never put on the list to begin with.


----------



## sdtjefferson (Sep 14, 2009)

i just picked up Night Violet Mattene at my CCO so all i really want now is the black gloss.


----------



## shygirl (Sep 17, 2009)

Don't know if this has been posted yet but while Googling the only product I want (Blackware), I saw this WOC rocking the glimmer glass:

The Glamazons: Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Fabulous: FIRST LOOK!!! MAC Black Style


----------



## sdtjefferson (Sep 17, 2009)

I swatched everything at my MAC counter today.  I still want the black glimmerglass but now I want the grease paint stick.  It is a beautiful color.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 18, 2009)

^Could you give us a short review as to why you waned those items and not others?


----------



## Sophisto (Sep 19, 2009)

I have the greasepaint stick, cinderfella, and young punk. i wore yp out last weekend over the greasepaint stick and go tons of compliments. i'm sure it has been said, but you have to super fast with that thing... shoulda been called the grease lightning stick. i tried to blend out with my 217 and it was long dry. next time i plan to just blend with my fingers. love all the products i have so far.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah I am still on the fence about the Lightning Stick


----------



## sdtjefferson (Sep 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_^Could you give us a short review as to why you waned those items and not others?_

 
Well, I think that everything with this collection is really beautiful.  But, I have just accepted that I am not a MES lover.  They are pretty but seem too glittery to me.  Pluse, I don't use the 2 I have so I refuse to add more to the pile.  

Of the black lipsticks, if I were to get one it would be the creamsheen only because of the "sheen" part.  It's almost sexy in a way just not my cup of tea.  And I think the main reason I picked up Night Violet is because it was at my CCO for cheap.  I'm just really want the black gloss to enhance a darker lippie like Night Violet or even Hipster which I just picked up and is HAWT!  I want the grease stick just to have, too pretty to pass up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hope that made sense.  It's 1am and I'm at work trying to stay awake, yikes!


----------



## misha5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

I am so excited about this collection!! I am going to see if I could B2M for Young Punk and Blue Flame. I also want Night Violet, Blackfire, Baby Goth Girl, the black grease stick and either the VAE or the VATM. I just enrolled into Nursing school so my wallet is laughing at me for wanting that much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully I could get the 2 eyeshadows, grease stick and VAE. I could be happy with just that can't I???


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 19, 2009)

My wallet is laughing at me too... ;(


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 21, 2009)

definitely not getting the whole collection, because i think some of the flat and basic black items are just gonna make me look darker than i am...

but i will get the following:
gilt by association MES
young punk MES
volcanic ash exfoliator
volcanic ash thermal mask
baby goth girl nail polish
seriously hip nail polish

and then i'll be ready for the next product launch...*winks*


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 21, 2009)

Im so dexcited too Im hoping to B2M for Cinderfella and young punk I love smokey eyes and nude lips I can't do strait up all black. I commend those who can rock it. I'nm also going to check out the volcanic ash exfoliator and mask....


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 22, 2009)

After seeing Temptalia's swatches and the swatches in the Swatch Thread
I want:
Bat Black CCB
Black CCB
Intense Grease Paint Stick

Young punk is something that's going to go on the fence on until I check the MAC store on Thursday.


----------



## Lapis (Sep 22, 2009)

I own bat black and night violet.

So my list is
young punk
blackfire- if I can B2M for it

That's it, I use Lush dark angels so I don't need VAE, plus it seems counter-intuitive to rush to buy limited edition skin care products


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_I own bat black and night violet.

So my list is
young punk
blackfire- if I can B2M for it

That's it, I use Lush dark angels so I don't need VAE, *plus it seems counter-intuitive to rush to buy limited edition skin care products*_

 
Exactly! A LE skin regimen...so wrong!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Sep 22, 2009)

Aww man, I made the 'mistake' of going to get some shadows this past Sunday and the MA said she liked me so she gave me a preview of the Greasepaint stick, the MES and the Volcanic Ash and dammit if that didn't grow my list. She told me about the VA and said she's going to buy her limit of 3 the first day, 3 the next day and if they tell her she can't buy anymore, she was going to send someone else in to get it for her, lol.

Now I think I've got some of the VA since she told me how excellent of an exfoliate and how she got so many compliments from her boyfriend on the feel of her skin and other people on how her skin looked. *sigh* I knew I shouldn't have went.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 22, 2009)

I get a makeover for that collection this Friday!
I saw the charts and touched everything!
And just DAMN! 
I'm going editorial and getting the full black smoked out eye + black lip!

Never been a fan of the Min e/s but when I swatched the blue and purple one over the other---WOW!
If I can get my hands on them, can't wait to wet them and put them on the lid!


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 24, 2009)

I went this morning and got my goodies...

I bought:

Cinderfella
Young Punk
Bling Black
Greasepaint stick
Blackfire

I already had Night Violet

Anyone want swatches on NW45/NW47 skin, let me know


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 24, 2009)

I can't wait to see some WOC fotds from this collection.
I love Young Punk.. I eventually have to get that one for sure.
Black knight.. I would def love to try that..

but so broke.. so so broke....


----------



## gabi03 (Sep 24, 2009)

So this morning I B2M midnight media and night violet. OMG night violet is lush, it looks amazing with the blackfire glimmergloss on top. I'm do still want to get my facial items


----------



## Nepenthe (Sep 24, 2009)

Stopped by after work today and picked up the first half.. 
Mattenes.. Midnight Media, Night Violet 
Glimmerglasses.. Blackware, Blackfire, Bling Black
MES.. Blue Flame
CCB.. Bat Black

Samples.. Volcanic Ash Exfoliator, Volcanic Ash Thermal Mask

..will be grabbing the rest next week since I have to go out of town to B2M the rest of the eyeshadows.

PS - Has anyone seen Blue Flame over Bat Black?  It's to die for!


----------



## Face2Mac (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_I went this morning and got my goodies...

I bought:

Cinderfella
Young Punk
Bling Black
Greasepaint stick
Blackfire

I already had Night Violet

Anyone want swatches on NW45/NW47 skin, let me know_

 
Swatches Please.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 24, 2009)

I ended up getting only 2 things!
Bat Black CCB
Black CCB

Unfortunately the MES weren't as glittery as I had hoped.
Intense Black wasn't as purple as I had hoped and I figured I could just do the same thing with Blacktrack.

I would have bought Blackware if it weren't for the fact that I have Black Lipmix and Clear Gloss, but I highly suggest this one to anyone who loves looks with red lipsticks.  It's an amazing way to get depth with little-no effort.


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Swatches Please._

 
It's late and my pictures are very dark.  I am going to take more pictures in natural light and post them tomorrow.


----------



## IvyTrini (Sep 25, 2009)

I am NW 45 and I bought:
Cinderfella MES (don't sleep on this one ladies!!! Amazing smokey eye!)
Blackfire Glimmerglass

Holding off on getting the Greasestick as it is also coming out with the DSquared2 collection with two other colours.

To make the shimmer in the MES more pronounced, mix with Mixing Medium or Fix+


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 25, 2009)

I got my hands on Cinderfella and Night Violet. I might go back for some more shadow but I am not sure yet. 

Here are some swatches...I'm NC50 for Reference.


----------



## misha5150 (Sep 26, 2009)

I just want to say that ALL OF THE MES's are BEE-YOU-TEE-FULL!!!! I want them all!!!! But due to being a poor student 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I couldn't buy any yesterday. I checked out Night Violet but decided to get Hipster instead because it just was more interesting IMO. The nail polishes are HAWT!! I put BBG on my pinky nail and it was super pretty!! I only had about $20 to spend so I just picked up a VAE and B2M'd Hipster. When I get some more money, I am definetely going back for the eyeshadows and nail polishes and a b/u of the VAE. I'm gonna wait to get the paintstick when DSquared releases. 

Oh and I used the VAE last night and I am in LOVE!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had some minor breakouts and this morning most if not all were smaller and damn near gone!! I am so angry that this is LE!!!! We have to get MAC to make this stuff permanent!!! Definetely try it out if you can get your hands on it!!!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_I get a makeover for that collection this Friday!_

 
So got my MAC-over for Style Black! It was great! But the excitement of the collection has waned.

I got the BLACK FIRE look w/ black lips instead of pale.




MAC-over: (I'm NC50.) Instead of the black base-I requested the grease paintstick be used-BEAUTIFUL! It's a must have!
It's black with fine purple sparkle throughout.
We smoked the grease paintstick out into a cat eye, put Texture and Era e/s in my crease, went over the grease paintstick w/ Blue Flame me/s, and I requested my eyes be rimmed with Blooz e/l. For the lips I did Black Knight l/s, no base or anything, then it was lined w/ NightMoth l/p. Then a light dusting of Fever blush to the cheek. My brown eyes popped so much! What a winning look!

So I bought:
I found that all that could tie me down for the collection was a grease paintstick and Blue Flame me/s. They looked good layered over the other and I needed a first me/s. So why not? Think I'll double up on the grease paintsticks from this collection-they're the most amazing thing to me!

No Buy:
As for the black lips...probably gonna go with a cheap NYX black l/s or even OCC lip tar in TARRED. Midnight Media and Black Knight l/s don't seem worth it to me. 

The Blackware glass has me on the fence. Could just get a NYC gloss in clear and pump some matte black e/s in there and be done.

Had no need for new skincare...so that's that with the Volcanic scrub and mask.

Oh and got a sneak peek of the Holiday Collection and Dsquared2 Collection:



​The grease paintsticks for the Dsquared2 Collection are sad. They're just a generic looking (medium dark sky) blue and (you've seen it) purple. Damn, MAC. And besides the grease paintsticks, there's 1 l/s, and possibly 1 contouring duo that is WOC friendly in the collection. 

Oh but let's not forget Feline Power Kohl/p!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[What's wrong with MAC that they don't formulate a black, black e/p like Feline that's permanent all year round ?]


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 26, 2009)

was the conturing duo WOC friendly I am interest in it I'm nc40/42


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_was the conturing duo WOC friendly I am interest in it I'm nc40/42_

 
You could probably do both that are coming out.

Photo provided by Rocking Chick


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 26, 2009)

All I walked out with was Gilt By Association MES. I will however be going back today for Night Violent mattene.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Sep 26, 2009)

I posted swatches just to let you guys know. I only got Bling Black and Blackfire Glimmerglass, Midnight Media and two tubes of VAE. I'm going to pick up Night Violet at one of the CCO's. I know everybody's been downing the other lippes but I'm going to try them with my Urban Decay Lip Primer Potion and I think that should work. I'll let you guys know.


----------



## elongreach (Sep 26, 2009)

I ended up with the greasepaint stick nightviolet and blackfire.  The MA that did my makeup did a great job, but the pics that I took on my phone don't really show it.  So I'm going to take a pic of the lips and put it up here some time this weekend.


----------



## Nepenthe (Sep 26, 2009)

Did anyone see the video on the website, that showcases Nadine (senior artist) doing the layering effect for dark lips.  I tried that the other night, and wow.. talk about opaque.  I think this is how you can really make some unique lips, playing with the under tone of the pencils.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## vuittongirl (Sep 26, 2009)

bought

blue flame eyeshadow
blingblack glimmerglass
volcanic ash mask & exfoliator


going back for more today!

love love love the shadow, so im picking up the rest, plus midnight media , an extra exfoliator and the purple ish lipgloss.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nepenthe* 

 
_Did anyone see the video on the website, that showcases Nadine (senior artist) doing the layering effect for dark lips.  I tried that the other night, and wow.. talk about opaque.  I think this is how you can really make some unique lips, playing with the under tone of the pencils.

Just thought I'd share. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Indeed, not a smolder pencil in sight! She layered to death with 2 deep violet plum pencils.

However the eye look at the end was a no no.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Sep 26, 2009)

just wanted to share... my overall impression of style black MES'S glitter bomb baby...

In spite of that I did get young punk. I'll be playing around with it to nail my club look
the GPS was okay but I have the big black crayons from HIP as well as numerous black eye liners so I really didn't see the value of GPS all you'll EVER need to do a smokey eye is a plain ole black eyeliner... 
Night Violet looked pretty on my lips but I tried that and Fautlessly and they both looked really pretty on my lips.. but i couldn't shake the sense I already owned something similar with the cult of cherry mattenes (which get moderate play both personally and for my kit) and so I passed

I ended up getting violetta instead and I got four of the cremesheen glasses.

and just a real question.. how often are you going to wear black lips.... so i passed on all that like someone mentioned before a cheappy or even black eyeliner with some gloss on top for sheen is all i need

still ended up spending 150 :-/

I'm gonna go back and get smolder though

I know .. boo me


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 26, 2009)

Stuck to just what I said I'd get...

Got the mask and exfoliator...bought Blue flame and B2M'd for Young Punk...annd a new palette... my greens and blues can no long reside together, LOL I did good...I think


----------



## MsChrys79 (Sep 26, 2009)

I thought the MA's wore the dark colors and Black lipstick really well without looking odd but we expect to see them like that... I couldn't see me wearing that anywhere..... so I just purchased 2 greasepaint sticks to use as bases for my darker shadows... and that was it...


----------



## Film_Noir (Sep 27, 2009)

I purchased Blue Flame (love this!) and Night Violet mattene lipstick, I may buy a back up for this one because I really like it too.  I also purchased BlackFire but, I'm not gonna keep it.


----------



## MamaMAC (Sep 27, 2009)

I want the night violet!!! I don't usually go for dark colors but this is really pretty.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Oh and got a sneak peek of the Holiday Collection and Dsquared2 Collection:



​The grease paintsticks for the Dsquared2 Collection are sad. They're just a generic looking (medium dark sky) blue and (you've seen it) purple. Damn, MAC. And besides the grease paintsticks, there's 1 l/s, and possibly 1 contouring duo that is WOC friendly in the collection. 

Oh but let's not forget Feline Power Kohl/p!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[What's wrong with MAC that they don't formulate a black, black e/p like Feline that's permanent all year round ?]_

 
They pushed up the release date for these collections at my counter too, they're going on sale next week, one the 1st! Wallet away!


----------



## MamaMAC (Sep 27, 2009)

I heard from my FSS it was on sale tomorrow mon the 28th. Got to put the wallet away!!!!!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MamaMAC* 

 
_I heard from my FSS it was on sale tomorrow mon the 28th. Got to put the wallet away!!!!!_

 
I was told that when I went for my MAC-over this past Friday, but then I called today and was told Thursday, the 1st.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 27, 2009)

Same here...My MA called today and said they would not be releasing until the 1st at the Pro Store here...she wanted me to know before I came in tomorrow...My wallet is happy....at least I was given a week between collections


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 27, 2009)

Ah! Then some counters and stores are slower than others!
I just called my main MAC and they will definitely have the Dsquared2 collection tomorrow! But the Macy's counter is behind!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 27, 2009)

I went to The MAC store in Aventura and the Nordstroms in the same mall and NO ONE had the GPS.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I went to The MAC store in Aventura and the Nordstroms in the same mall and NO ONE had the GPS._

 
Dude!


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 27, 2009)

The GPS is serious. I'm telling you. I had to eat serious crow when I got my hands on a good tester. It's truly incredible. I think I need a backup. LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 27, 2009)

^^ Agreed the GPS is the shishhhh...I can't wait to get the ones from DSquared


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_^^ Agreed the GPS is the shishhhh...I can't wait to get the ones from DSquared_

 
I honestly believe the GPS are a Godsend. I made a huge mistake and got two Sharkskin shadesticks, cuz I didn't realize what the GPS actually were. This applies so much better than the shadesticks.

I am seriously considering on getting two more and WILL be getting the Blue and Purple GPS.


----------



## elongreach (Sep 27, 2009)

I hate when they push stuff up.  That always messes up my money flow.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elongreach* 

 
_I hate when they push stuff up. That always messes up my money flow._

 
me to girl!!! I am so happy my Counter is still sticking with the 1st for Dsquared...But if that changes tomorrow I will be ready to SAB


----------



## Blushbaby (Sep 28, 2009)

I bought more from SB than I thought I would

VAE exf and mask 
GPS
Night Violet l/s
Midnight Media l/s
Young Punk e/s
Gilt by Assoc e/s
Seriously Hip nail polish

Roll on the 1st for Dsquared!! Feline and the other GPS's baby! I catch my flight back to London on the evening of the 1st so you know I'll be at MAC at 10am right?!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 28, 2009)

^^ All stores launched DSquared today.....Even mine who said yesterday they wouldn't they said they were all told to have it on the floor 1st thing this morning ..I have already been and back


----------



## Blushbaby (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_^^ All stores launched DSquared today.....Even mine who said yesterday they wouldn't they said they were all told to have it on the floor 1st thing this morning ..I have already been and back_

 
I called my local this morning, it's in but not being displayed til Thursday. I have to go in later this evening and pick up my Trend A/W '09 stuff so will double check.

Different rules for diff stores as usual ...MAC have no consistency!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I called my local this morning, it's in but not being displayed til Thursday. I have to go in later this evening and pick up my Trend A/W '09 stuff so will double check.

Different rules for diff stores as usual ...*MAC have no consistency*!_

 
SO True....I bet it will be out by the time you get there ...that is what happened to me....My MA said corp sent them all a email saying they wanted it out today asap...so hopefully you will be able to make one trip and not have to deal with it on your flight day..I was at the Pro Store...However I stopped by Dillards and they had it out as well..half ass but out


----------



## Blushbaby (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_SO True....I bet it will be out by the time you get there ...that is what happened to me....My MA said corp sent them all a email saying they wanted it out today asap...so hopefully you will be able to make one trip and not have to deal with it on your flight day..I was at the Pro Store...However I stopped by Dillards and they had it out as well..half ass but out_

 

Well if it DOES come out today - Feline better still be there or I'll flip!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ETA - Tish you were right, I called them again and it's on the shop floor now. Have asked for 2 Felines and the purple GPS to be put aside for me. Phew, panic over!


----------



## Arisone (Sep 28, 2009)

^^ Are you in NYC?   D squared is out in Brooklyn. Check out the Mac at Montague street.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 28, 2009)

Can I just say that I don't know what the big deal about the VAE is? I used it over the weekend... I mean it does its job... but no better or worse than any other scrub I've used. the MASK is the real star. So glad I can B2M the tube, because the scrub is truly not all that to me. So glad I didn't waste money buying it for my daughter. I had to  SEARCH for the mask though, but it was worth it. It's last a while, too. all I needed was a tiny bit.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 28, 2009)

^ I actually loved both to be honest....didnt think I would but I loved the exfoliator and the mask....I used the exfoliator not just on my face but on my legs as well and they were so smooth afterwards


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_^ I actually loved both to be honest....didnt think I would but I loved the exfoliator and the mask....I used the exfoliator not just on my face but on my legs as well and they were so smooth afterwards_

 
LOL, I used it all over... I was like, aw hell naw, this thing better do something special to at least ONE of my body parts for all this hype! Alas...it was just okay.


----------



## dominichulinda (Sep 28, 2009)

because of the hype I wanted to get the greasepaint stick, but I can't pull myself to go back and get it :/...I have sooo many base and every form blah..so I'll live through you beauties lol...


----------



## Blushbaby (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_^ I actually loved both to be honest....didnt think I would but I loved the exfoliator and the mask....I used the exfoliator not just on my face but on my legs as well and they were so smooth afterwards_

 
WSS about VAE. I haven't used my mask yet.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 28, 2009)

Well for me I have extra dry skin, especially my legs and normally I have to lotion up so much...But after I used it on me in the shower on my legs...they were extra smooth last night and I didn't need any lotion like I normally do. I normally need a bottle....My dh said it made his skin feel soft and good too...So not sure...but it worked for me and it really took off the flaky skin off my face ...which is super dry to....I was afraid it would make me more dry but it didn;t it worked perfect...some exfoliators dry me out more


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arisone* 

 
_^^ Are you in NYC? D squared is out in Brooklyn. Check out the Mac at Montague street._

 
That's the one that I go to. Thanks for the heads up..heading down there tomorrow, LOL.


----------



## Blushbaby (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arisone* 

 
_^^ Are you in NYC?   D squared is out in Brooklyn. Check out the Mac at Montague street._

 
Yeah, I'm flying back to London on Thurs. I got my Dsquared stuff from the Harlem 125th St branch as it's only 10 mins away.

I'm a very happy woman (despite my all day migraine) today


----------



## l1onqueen (Sep 28, 2009)

I know there better a Feline there for me when I get off 2moro! MAC stays changing release dates!


----------



## Blushbaby (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_I know there better a Feline there for me when I get off 2moro! MAC stays changing release dates!_

 
Keepin' my fingers crossed for you. Call your store in the morning and have them put it aside for you.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 28, 2009)

alright ladies, i broke down and went back for more...

-bat black ccb
-night violet mattene
-blackfire glimmerglass
-cinderfella mes
-blue flame mes
-baby goth girl polish
-and the three GPS (b, v, and black)

my wallet is going to MURDER ME.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Well for me I have extra dry skin, especially my legs and normally I have to lotion up so much...But after I used it on me in the shower on my legs...they were extra smooth last night and I didn't need any lotion like I normally do. I normally need a bottle....My dh said it made his skin feel soft and good too...So not sure...but it worked for me and it really took off the flaky skin off my face ...which is super dry to....I was afraid it would make me more dry but it didn;t it worked perfect...some exfoliators dry me out more_

 
Ahh.... now THERE's where the difference may have been made for me... my skin is really dry and sensitive as well. Now that you say that, I have to say that my legs ( and booty, LOL) needed less attention after I used it. I'm not gonna use it on my face because the thermal mask nixed  that gunky feeling I'd had of late. 

I haven't even worn makeup the past few days ( okay who am I kidding, the most I bother with is powder, esp in the summer, LOL) because I didn't wanna hamper the glow I've been havng since the mask. I Just wash my face as normal, and hit it with a lil jojoba as a night moisturizer, and my face has been great since. I'm also not *too* pressed about getting a backup, since  you need so little, and i'll be using it once every 1-2 weeks at the most. I also have ( sort of ) a default backup anyway, depending on how quickly my daughter goes through her tube. LOL


----------



## crystrill (Sep 29, 2009)

Today I got Cinderfella and the greasepaint stick. They had out Dsquared, I really liked the other two GPS. 

As much as I love Cinderfella, the glitter gets all over. I was a glittery mess after application. I also got the orange looking Dazzleglass Creme. Really pretty!


----------



## dominichulinda (Sep 30, 2009)

I love the VAE...I usually have some dryness around my nose and chin area (GONE! after 2 usages). I won’t be getting another one since I don’t really have to use much.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_I love the VAE...I usually have some dryness around my nose and chin area (GONE! after 2 usages). I won’t be getting another one since I don’t really have to use much._

 
i bought 2 of each, the exfoliator and the mask. i'm sure this will last me some time!


----------



## ms. kendra (Sep 30, 2009)

Does the mask and exfoliator stain the tub/shower?

I so wanted to skip this collection, but I really want GPS-V, Feline, and maybe Bat Black CCB.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms. kendra* 

 
_Does the mask and exfoliator stain the tub/shower?

I so wanted to skip this collection, but I really want GPS-V, Feline, and maybe Bat Black CCB._

 
There were so stains left from mine


----------



## makeba (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms. kendra* 

 
_Does the mask and exfoliator stain the tub/shower?

I so wanted to skip this collection, but I really want GPS-V, Feline, and maybe Bat Black CCB._

 
i havent had this problem. but i think your hand towels could be stained if you dont rinse well.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 30, 2009)

I think they said this happened with the old formnula...But they changed something...Not sure what ...But it did not stain my hand towels either...But I may better be cautious of it


----------



## dominichulinda (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ashleybubbles83* 

 
_i bought 2 of each, the exfoliator and the mask. i'm sure this will last me some time!_

 
Def. Would last you until MAC comes out with it again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was going to buy the MASK, but the MA said keep the exfoliator on a little longer ...and that can act as a mask on its own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 minus the warmth! lol


----------



## dominichulinda (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I think they said this happened with the old formnula...But they changed something...Not sure what ...But it did not stain my hand towels either...But I may better be cautious of it_

 

This lovely blogger breaks it down: Pink Sith: MAC Volcanic Ash Exfoliator Redux


----------



## Blushbaby (Sep 30, 2009)

I have the old VAE and it doesn't stain - but then I don't use white towels, mine are choc brown.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Sep 30, 2009)

Alright, alright, I will break down and get the mask and the exfoliator.  Why do I always do this to myself and come here?! LOL.

But seriously, I always wanted the mask and was skeptical. But seeing the hype, I will try it out.


----------



## Scorpdva (Sep 30, 2009)

Just ordered all four e/s's and the GPS. I like what I'm hearing about the skincare products but don't want to buy because it's LE.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 30, 2009)

After telling myself I dont need the MES from this collection and then buying one only to discover it was not the glittery mess I thought it would be. I went back and grabbed Blue Flame so I have half of the MES. I have a feeling I will be getting a 3rd.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_I was going to buy the MASK, but the MA said keep the exfoliator on a little longer ...and that can act as a mask on its own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I remember someone saying the same thing when it came out before.


----------



## Vanilla_Mint (Sep 30, 2009)

NYC gals! this girl needs help!~
which MAC lets you B2M depots for MES?
I went to Flatiron and the MA there said no for MES, but yes to dazzlecreme.

oh, and the VAE/VATM burns my skin! whooo--*fans face* too hot, too hot..


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 30, 2009)

Really out of your way but the one in Roosevelt Field does. Come to think of it the MES that I got from there on a B2M was from the perm line. Try calling the store on Prince St and see what they say.


----------



## lovely333 (Oct 1, 2009)

I tried to look away but I ended up with the gps, baby goth girl, young punk and cinderfella. I wish I had stuck with blue flame. Cinderfella is pretty but I almost never go out. I think I will have to sell this one or give it away. The formula is great it applied much beter then any other mes. As for the other collections I got feline and the other two gps. From f/w trend hipster and the quad. Oh and we won't mention the dazzle cremes. I am so done!!!!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_After telling myself I dont need the MES from this collection and then buying one only to discover it was not the glittery mess I thought it would be. I went back and grabbed Blue Flame so I have half of the MES. I have a feeling I will be getting a 3rd._

 
THIS!

i thought i was good with gilt by assoiciation, young punk and VAE and VATM,

and ended up getting the other two MES, the three GPS (black and the 2 from DSquared), baby goth girl, night violet mattene, and bat black ccb.

still need blackfire, bling black and seriously hip. AND I WILL GET THEM!!!!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_I tried to look away but I ended up with the gps, baby goth girl, young punk and cinderfella. I wish I had stuck with blue flame. Cinderfella is pretty but I almost never go out. I think I will have to sell this one or give it away. The formula is great it applied much beter then any other mes. As for the other collections I got feline and the other two gps. From f/w trend hipster and the quad. Oh and we won't mention the dazzle cremes. I am so done!!!!_

 

I KNOW!!! I haven't even started on the dazzleglass cremes!!!


----------



## iheartmakeup412 (Oct 2, 2009)

I skipped the skincare in this collection since I'm happy with what I'm using now. I got all 4 of the MES's and I mightgo back for 2 of the glimmerglasses. I don't really like the MES dry to me there still isn't enough color payoff and a lot of glittery fallout (especially cinderfella). After spraying fix + on the brush these things are hot.


----------



## mrslovejoy (Oct 2, 2009)

I just bought the VATM today. I tried it but it didn't warm up for me. I'll try it again before I call it a dud.

On a side note, my husband was home when I was testing the mask. He commented that I looked like I was in blackface, then resorted to reciting every line from "the color purple" to "roots" to "the little rascals." Then he tried to take a pic of me on his cellphone. I made a mental note to not use this mask while he's home!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 2, 2009)

^^^ LOL that's too  funny....All my husband said when he saw me was OHHH Do me? But that's all he ever says so nothing new!!  But it warmed up pretty much on me almost too warm for a second


----------



## macgirl3121 (Oct 2, 2009)

Mine also got warm instantly. And I mean warm, just like Tish said.


----------



## mrslovejoy (Oct 2, 2009)

Um, maybe I didn't put enough on. I used about the size of a nickel and spread a very thin layer on my face. Do you think I should use more product?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 2, 2009)

I used about a little less than a quarters worth ...make sure your face and hands are moist when you apply it...and knead the tube before you apply it so everything is mixed up well


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_and knead the tube before you apply it so everything is mixed up well_

 
This is KEY. I kneaded it on one hand, while I walked around preparing for my shower.


----------



## mrslovejoy (Oct 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I used about a little less than a quarters worth ...make sure your face and hands are moist when you apply it...and knead the tube before you apply it so everything is mixed up well_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_This is KEY. I kneaded it on one hand, while I walked around preparing for my shower._

 
I forgot to do knead it the first time around. I will def do this as well as use a little more. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## gemmel06 (Oct 4, 2009)

you must knead while the product is in the tube.  You have to knead before each use.  when you are taking of the mask (rinsing it off that is) you will feel the heat more than you did while it was on.


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 4, 2009)

I really love the mask on my skin. It was a lot warmer than I thought it would be but used after the VAE in the shower it gave my skin the treat it needed after a dehydrating 7 hour flight. 

I need a back up and need to ring MAC in the morning and order a couple more.


----------



## Miss Redgal (Oct 5, 2009)

i got all the eyeshadows
the mattene lippie in mignight media
the glimmerglass in black bling
and velvetella liner
feline eye kohl


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 6, 2009)

Hehe I ordered a back up thermal mask and black GPS earlier. That mask really is love! Not overly keen on the smell when I rinse it off but I can live with that cos of the results it delivers.
Can you believe the UK site _still_ doesn't have SB up? It's going up on Thurs along the new look website - it's finally gonna mirror the U.S one.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Oct 11, 2009)

I tried a few of the looks and did a video for one of the looks!  Bling Black is amazing over any lipstick... I have yet to try it over Midnight Media... but when I do I'm sure to report it!


----------



## lojical1 (Oct 31, 2009)

can a lovely nc50 show the night violet on the lips? I just want to see how it looks before I buy online. Or any input on how it looks on an NC50. I always forgot to check it when I went to the counter.


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lojical1* 

 
_can a lovely nc50 show the night violet on the lips? I just want to see how it looks before I buy online. Or any input on how it looks on an NC50. I always forgot to check it when I went to the counter._

 
I'm NC50 - I lined and filled my lips in with NYX Prune long lip pencil and plonked Night Violet on top.


----------



## Film_Noir (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lojical1* 

 
_can a lovely nc50 show the night violet on the lips? I just want to see how it looks before I buy online. Or any input on how it looks on an NC50. I always forgot to check it when I went to the counter._

 
Having trouble loading it :-( will try later.


----------



## Film_Noir (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lojical1* 

 
_can a lovely nc50 show the night violet on the lips? I just want to see how it looks before I buy online. Or any input on how it looks on an NC50. I always forgot to check it when I went to the counter._

 


  front center blk. shirt wearing Night Violet.  Sorry pic is kinda small.  Oh, Its bigger if you click on the pic.


----------



## lojical1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you ladies! I was debating whether to get this online or just wait and see if it would be at the CCO soon. decisions, decisions


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lojical1* 

 
_Thank you ladies! I was debating whether to get this online or just wait and see if it would be at the CCO soon. decisions, decisions _

 
I got mine from the CCOs last week. So it should be already there.


----------



## lojical1 (Nov 1, 2009)

nice! thanks dilli


----------



## L281173 (Nov 1, 2009)

I have the Young Punk, Gilt By Association, and Cinderfella eyeshadows.  I have the Bling Black and Blackware Lip Glimmers


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 15, 2009)

For anyone who wanted and missed out on Cinderfella and Gilt By Association, I have a dupe for you, BUT... it depends on if you got shadows from the Red She Said collection last year around the same time Style Black released.

If you have Danger Zone ( black, silver stripe, red) and one of the shadows with the gold/copper stripe ( I have Inter-view),  and a wetting agent ( Fix +, Mixing Medium, etc) you'll have all you need to dupe these two shadows.


I took the dome ( I keep these, never had a good reason to until now) off the shadows and used a fluffy brush to sweep the  black from Danger Zone, and the glitter stripe of my choosing (gold/copper for GBA, silver for CF) into the  dome. Using a fluffy brush will do less damage to the shadow, and keep you from scraping too much.

 Try to sweep more glitter than black into the dome.  Mix them (dry) in the dome with the brush that you'll apply with (a 239 or 239-like brush), then load the brush with the mixture. Wet the brush with the liquid of your choosing, apply, and BAM you have your Cinderfella or Gilt By Association!

My bad if I'm late. I  wore my Young Punk and Blue Flame over the weekend and I  was thinking that maybe I should have gotten the other two. Then I had a lightbulb moment and decided to see if my experiment would play out, and it did! Hope someone finds this useful!


----------

